# Suggest a broadband in Bhubaneswar.



## sumit05 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pls suggest gud broadband in Bhubaneswar.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 10, 2012)

Answer these questions
1 What is your maximum budget?
2 how much do you consume on an average every month?
3 have you shortlisted any specific ISP?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm from BBSR too. Go for BSNL 750UL Combo plan. Unlimited download @64kb/s


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 22, 2012)

UPDATE:Today i have applied for BSNL COMBO 750.

Can any one tell how long it may take & how much percent is service tax for BSNL?


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 23, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> I'm from BBSR too. Go for BSNL 750UL Combo plan. Unlimited download @64kb/s



Hie  , me too from bbsr also. Just wanted to ask a question. Is there any other better plan which gives better speeds than the above mentioned plans ?


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 24, 2012)

^^You can go for Combo 850 it has 2 Mbps upto 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB.

BTW Which internet connection do u have currently?


----------



## mayurthemad (Mar 31, 2012)

sumit05 said:


> ^^You can go for Combo 850 it has 2 Mbps upto 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB.
> 
> BTW Which internet connection do u have currently?



@sumit05: i have an ortel rs 850 plan which gives 5gb at daytime & unlimited at night. 
1 noob question though, how much download speed does a 512 kbps plan gives ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2012)

@mayurthemad 512 kbps connection gives effective download speed of around 50 to 60 kb/s


----------



## SahilAr (Mar 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @mayurthemad 512 kbps connection gives effective download speed of around 50 to 60 kb/s



512kbps=64kBps not 64kb/s


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2012)

upto 64KB per second normally 50-60 KB per sec...


----------



## sibaishere (Aug 18, 2015)

sumit05 said:


> Pls suggest gud broadband in Bhubaneswar.



go for Wefe Broadband..... best service prover

- - - Updated - - -

go for wefe broadband 1299 plan.... best plan 

1 mbps unlimited


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 18, 2015)

sibaishere said:


> go for Wefe Broadband..... best service prover
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Got Jetspot Broadband 2 months back.
Internet Service Provider in Bhubaneswar - JetSpot Networks


----------

